# Utah Pigeon Project



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

It's been a while since anything has been posted on this. But I just checked their blog, and saw that they had gotten their International Permit since I sent in feathers. So that means any of you who wants to participate, can, no matter where you live. Before, it was limited to people inside the US. They got it in August, but in case you guys missed it too, now you know 

http://shapiropigeonproject.blogspot.com/


----------

